# How long for mt2 to work



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

How long does it take to work with a pre load of 500 mcg a day for 10 days the 1mg per week?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> How long does it take to work with a pre load of 500 mcg a day for 10 days the 1mg per week?


 I simply do 200mcg a day, sunbed 6/9 mins Monday Wednesday and Friday, and by Saturday people will think I have been on holiday to the middle east for 2 weeks.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Within a week or two usually. I wouldn't recommend doing the loading phase, that's a con to get you to use more MT2. Just to put that in to perspective I've been using 200mcg/day and people have been asking if I've been on holiday, I'm so dark I've had to stop taking it for a while.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I did 1mg eod with 2 sun beds a week for a fortnight and went pretty dark.

now I do 1mg once a week an try and get a sunbed 1x pw

sunbeds can be addictive


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't jabbed or had a sunbed for a month and someone asked me yesterday if I've been on holiday lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah I also use low dose 300mcg per bed and go twice them don't go again for months and I get good colour from it, works within few days , I've never preloaded just jab on day of bed


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Stuff gives me horrible nausea and indigestion! Hate the feeling. If using, do before bed.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok cheers lads! it's the mrs who's using it she's been pestering me to get her some for ages so got her some Saturday I'm hoping one of the sides she gets is the increased libido lol is there any truth in that as in does it?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah but it's more physical than mental, I would get raging hard on that night or morning and it wouldn't go away it's almost viagra like but it didn't affect my sex drive directly I wasn't fussed if it stayed or went of you get what I mean,I was on test though someone at baseline hormones might notice a difference, just ask her if she's got a wide on, nicely


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

I always frontload not saying it's right or wrong but I'm very pale usually so I tend to need more than others I use 0.1 on slim pin for 2 week then 0.1 a week to maintain colour me and misses both on it at min we get the have you been on holiday questions alot lol


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

The Danish said:


> I always frontload not saying it's right or wrong but I'm very pale usually so I tend to need more than others I use 0.1 on slim pin for 2 week then 0.1 a week to maintain colour me and misses both on it at min we get the have you been on holiday questions alot lol


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

What is a good started protocol for MT2 and can a decent source be given out on here?

Is 200mcg ed and 2-3 sun beds a week ok for a pasty fooker like myself to get started? Don't want to go from Casper to George Hamilton over night.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

use 500mcg first three beds over course of ten days ,and you'll have good tan , don't preload or any bollocks that's suggested kerosene it low dose and basic does exactly same job no need for over 500mcg and from there use bed once a week with a jab to achieve colour you want, you will already be tanned after week one tbh


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

So 500mcg e3d with a bed, then just 250mcg a week and a bed if colour is ok?



Gavinmcl said:


> use 500mcg first three beds over course of ten days ,and you'll have good tan , don't preload or any bollocks that's suggested kerosene it low dose and basic does exactly same job no need for over 500mcg and from there use bed once a week with a jab to achieve colour you want, you will already be tanned after week one tbh


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

yes m8 I've used it for years sparingly and done high and low dose, constant Ed pinning and the above is what I found best, 1mg will give you extreme nausea, even with 500 you will feel flushed, also with high doses comes a horrible "too dark" colour that's not natural looking

I've always jabbed right before I go as sunbeds are ten minutes away but I'm not sure if any difference timing will make before will prevent burning though to my understanding , I tan well and only go for 6 mins maybe twice a month max and have good colour so a vial can last ages not ten days preload some sites that sell suggest , during summer when it's high twenties I may use


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok cool. 10mg split with 2ml water and use .10 (500mcg) on a slin e3ds. Seems simple.

Can peptide sources be mentioned? Found a couple but would like some feedback.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@DLTBB @Gavinmcl @FelonE What's the best way to store the mt2? Got my order today and starting next week, is it like HCG I'll have to reconstitute with bac and freeze ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> @DLTBB @Gavinmcl @FelonE What's the best way to store the mt2? Got my order today and starting next week, is it like HCG I'll have to reconstitute with bac and freeze ?


 I think they recommend keeping it in the fridge or freezer or else it will degrade but I never did, I had it sat around for weeks/months at room temperature and it still worked just as effectively for me.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I think they recommend keeping it in the fridge or freezer or else it will degrade but I never did, I had it sat around for weeks/months at room temperature and it still worked just as effectively for me.


 Ah alright mate. I might just load slins and freeze like my hcg. I'm pale as fvck can't risk degrading :whistling: .


----------

